# Detached air cell on shipped svart hona eggs



## SvartHonaGirl

Hi I just bought 3 svart hona eggs and had them shipped. I knew I was suppose to wait a whole until I incubated them. So I waited for 24 hours and I didn't candle them when I first got them. So when I was about to put them in, I candled them and two have detached air cells. I went ahead and left them in the incubator but I turned the egg turner off. Was this ok to do or should I have left them out longer. I really need help because these eggs were pretty expensive.


----------



## robin416

Clearly mark those two eggs. You're going to want to pay particular attention to them since development is possible but death of the embryo is a higher probability. You want to remove those eggs pronto so they don't explode if development starts and stops. 

It is possible to get a ruptured air cell to hatch, I've had at least two hatch. I won't bother to tell you out of how many ruptured air cell eggs because I don't remember. You can leave the turner on. The turners move so slowly it won't disturb the embryo in the damaged eggs.

Its too late now but this is why no one recommends getting just three or four eggs. I realize the price was high but if only one hatches then you still have to do something about it to get at least a pair.

Will you keep us posted on how they do. Looking forward to at least two hatching.


----------



## powderhogg01

I have hatched eggs with detached cells, that said I have not had any 1 hatch go the same... also I live at a very high altitude right now, where hatching is quite the challenge


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

I will keep you posted on what happens. And just to get something clear, I do need to leave them in. They have been in for about 30 minutes. And thank you.


----------



## robin416

Yes, you do need to leave them in but you don't need to leave the turner off. Or are you saying you removed the turner completely?


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

I didn't know if I should take the eggs out of the incubator. Some people said that you could put the eggs in an egg carton to position the air cells


----------



## robin416

You could but that would mean having to open it several times a day to turn the eggs. With the egg carton deal a piece of wood is placed under one end, then its moved to the other end when its time to turn. With the turner you can just let it do the work. It won't hurt the eggs to replace the turner back in the bator if you took it out.


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

Thank you so much.


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

Just candled the svart hona eggs for the first time and one is a dud and the other two that I was worried about are very veiny and moving. So I am very excited about that and also very surprised.


----------



## robin416

Fingers crossed that they both hatch for you.


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

Just an update on the Swedish Black Chickens. One quit at about 10 days and the other is still moving around in there at 16 days.


----------



## robin416

Pulling for that one. I'm disappointed for the other.


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

It's day 22 and no one has hatched. There was movement and chirping on one egg on day18 but nothing now. How long do you think I should wait to take them out?


----------



## robin416

If you were hearing it that many days ago, I suspect it has died. 

I know some have opened a hole on the wide end large enough to see in to to see if there is life. Kind of a dicey thing to try without breaking the egg. I used to hold the egg to my ear and listen. Sometimes tapping and listening for a response will work.


----------



## Fiere

You could also put the egg in a bowl of warm water and see if it starts rocking. At 22 days if they're not externally pipped i candle to see if they're internally pipped, if not, I break the shell over the air cell and look. You'll see if it's alive or not. Usually they are not, if they are, they're usually not in a position to hatch and were likely going to die anyway.


----------

